# Vitamins and supplements



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear is on Vitamin E, Fish oil, and Glucosomine/Chronditin/MSM -- these are all because of his joint problems.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Brave said:


> Bear is on Vitamin E, Fish oil, and Glucosomine/Chronditin/MSM -- these are all because of his joint problems.


What brand do you use ? Is it liquid or pill form?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Shellbug said:


> What brand do you use ? Is it liquid or pill form?


All are in pill form, because that is the easiest to get down Bear's gullet. We use human-grade supplements bought at the local pharmacy and give dosages specific for Bear (and cleared by the vet). 

I've also heard great things about Glycoflex and Dausaquin/Cosequin. The reason we use human-grade is because they are cheaper to purchase (including the hotdogs we use to make the pills go down better). 

I've heard some people use liquid fish oil (or salmon oil) and just drizzle it over their kibble. That doesn't work for Bear b/c he doesn't like the smell of fish.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two Goldens both are adults, get a daily Fish oil tablet and a daily Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM tablet recommend by my Vet.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine get fish oil daily in the winter to help keep their skin from becoming dry. My senior girl gets a joint supplement as well.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Do y'all think they need a joint supplement at an early age for preventative measures ? I personally take glucosamine myself and thought that would be good for Thor 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Grizzlys Salmon Oil and Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility, Coconut Oil (From Costco) in the winter.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Champ is on daily omega 3s. It comes in a pill form and I can just hand it to him and he eats it. The brand is Nordic naturals and they make a human form and a dog form and I chose it because it's the #1 omega supplement for humans. Our vet said it is too early for a glucosamine supplement and she said she starts recommending it around 4-6 years of age. Champs food has glucosamine in it so I'm not worried, but when he gets older ill give dasuquin as a glucosamine supplement.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Glyco Flex III (120 Bite-Sized Chews)

^ Both guys get this. I started Bertie with 1 chew a day when he was about 4 months old. Currently they both get 2 chews a day. 

Jacks has been on glycoflex, cosequin DS, joint max, or synovial flex (primarily glycoflex, but have bought the other products when on sale) since he was 2 years old. 

All this as suggested by our vet, by the chiropractor, as well as people I train with. 

We do pick up Grizzley oil during winter - but it's not really necessary year round if the dog is eating a good diet.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Good article on the importance of supplementing Fish Oil with Vitamin E.
http://www.holisticandorganixpetshoppe.com/i-almost-killed-my-dog-with-fish-oil.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*supplements...*

I have my dogs on 1000 mg (500 am/500 pm) Ester C for boosting the immune system, it also helps with the connective tissue, blood vessels & joints (hips/elbows) Glycflex 1 for all my dogs except the Sr.s which get Glycoflex 2, this is used as a preventative as it helps to build strong connective tissue & lubricates the joints, Nupro Joint formula is a multi vit., fatty acid powder that also has nutrients for joints. Fatty acids help keep the coats & skin supple coats healthy. BE CAREFUL using fish oils & vit E as they are blood thinners & if your dog has to have a surgery, you need to inform the Vets, as they may have bleeding issues from these products. My bitches that are in whelp, also get a multi vit through the pregnancy & my old girls get cranberry pills to "buffer" their urinary tract...hope this helps


----------

